# Besides smoking them blues, how do you eat them?



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello all,
I'm looking for some recipes for eating bluefish or making
Fish cakes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Brine um over night and them wash and fry...


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Brine um over night and then wash and fry ... X2 . . . and heavy on the spice additives in the breading mix.

_anything_ to mask that BLUEFISH taste !!!! lol . . . . but seriously, they are good fried after the overnight marinade. 



or, as Martha Stewart says - Mara Nod


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

I've marinade in Italian dressing, then grilled It was pretty good. If you soak in Milk or butter milk it will take some of the fishy taste out. Then cook them any way you would any other fish.
Tight lines moose


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

brine just to leech out oil and blood line.....i happen to like the stronger taste of them.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

On the beach, while they are still fresh... fillet em, wrap em in aluminum foil, put a pad a butter on em, sprinkle some ground pepper and any other spices you have and close the foil. Throw them on the grill for 7 to 10 minutes, depending upon the size and you have dinner.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*I grew up eating bluefish*













*I'd have to say I ate more bluefish than the average shark.*



Taste is A funny thing. Only you're going to be able to decide which way is best, try them all.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Bleed them right after the catch. Clean (you can leave the head on or off, your choice) and punch holes in the inner cavity. Stuff them with lemons and limes (onions are optional). Put a few slice marks on the body. Rub Olive oil (or what ever oil you like) and sprinkle with coarse salt (or any seasoning of your choice). Grill slow to let the fat drain out or not depending on your liking. The bigger they get, you have to watch more closely because the fat will cause flare ups and burn the fish. If you used one of those fish grill meshes, you can put slices of lemons and limes on the outside too.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Scale, filet - do not skin. Soak 2 - 3 hrs in Carolina BBQ sauce. grill skin down, no not flip. White meat comes easily off skin and easy to leave red strip. But, if you do not like fishy flavor do not eat bluefish. Stick to flounder where you have to add flavor. However, I like jumping mullet fixed the above way - so might not be a good flavor judge. Best - glenn


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

whoaaaaa - be careful of cleaning the fish ON the beach !!!
In some states, like Florida, the law says that the main carcass must remain "in tact"
to show what species of fish, and size.... as some species have quantity and size limitations.
Once the head or tail is removed, it is very hard for you to prove you did not catch
and consume an "out of size" fish.
Our Florida Regulations specifically states that you can _NOT_ dress or consume a "regulated" fish
ON the shore. The fish _MUST_ remain in whole condition (only the removal of gills and guts is allowed).
Samples are: flounder, spotted seatrout, red and black drum, pompano, bluefish, shrimp and lobster.

*Research the laws in your area PRIOR to consuming seafood ON the beach.*

But Racer & Catch are very correct, FRESH fish is awesome when prepared and cooked right away on the grill !!!!!
(( just make SURE that you are not putting yourself in a tight spot with the law first ))


----------



## Arkansas (Sep 1, 2014)

fry them like bream. Flour, whatever seasonings you want, dip in milk/egg, and fry in hot oil. MMM


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Small Snapper's I bread and fry. Do not like eating the larger Blue's.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

They're here!














It's there fault, they did it.































*What did I do ? ? ? ? ?*


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

The result of these two spawning events is the appearance of two distinct size groups of juvenile bluefish during autumn; a spring spawned cohort having fish about 15-25 cm in length and *a summer spawned cohort having fish about 4-14 cm in length* (Able and Fahay 1998). Fish from the two spawning cohorts mix extensively during the year and constitute a single genetic stock (Graves et al. 1992). Bluefish are voracious predators, feeding primarily on squid and fish, particularly menhaden and smaller fish such as silversides (Buckel et al. 1999, Fahay et al. 1999).
Bluefish are managed under a joint management plan collaboratively developed by the Mid-Atlantic Fishery Management Council and the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission and implemented in 1990. The management measures presently include an overall annual landings quota in which 17% of the quota is allocated to the commercial fishery and 83% is allocated to the recreational fishery. The total commercial quota is divided into state specific quotas, and there may be a transfer of a portion of the recreational quota to the commercial sector if predicted recreational landings are below the annual allocation.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

If you like indian flavor get some pickled mango or vindaloo mix. Put inside cavity cut slashes in the sides and put the mix there as well then grill..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

cut them into chunks and use them to catch good tasting fish


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

surfchunker said:


> cut them into chunks and use them to catch good tasting fish


Hahaha...that's my way too


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Catch This said:


> On the beach, while they are still fresh... filet, skin, slice, and eat with soy sauce.


fixt.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks to my fine fish culinary experts I have some new recipes to try out
since I'm catching blues and bringing a few home to eat. I dont want to bring too much home
and not be able to eat it. I've eaten the barely legal size of 8-10" (in MD), yummy baked in olive oil
Or fried up. Now, I'm catching 12-18" with a few bigger mixed in. Thanks for all your input. I know there are 
Other ways to enjoy this fish but now these recipes should tide me over for awhile. Tight lines to everyone!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2005)

Bleed them before you unhook them......filet and dip in butter and olive oil mixture....fry with skin side down until meat turns light grey....flip for one minute....,,,,break out the adult beverage and enjoy with oven roasted ******* potatoes and tossed salad,,,,,,don't get no better than this.....&#55357;&#56846;&#55356;&#57098;&#55356;&#57251;&#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#57211;


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

scale and gut them, place them on a hickory board and bake them in the oven at 350 for 30 mins. remove and discard the blue and eat the board..it taste better...lol


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

another way is use the old bay recipe for crab cakes


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Bunch of damn sissy's,,,,, keep a bucket of water close as soon as you catch them cut and let them bleed out then gut them and toss on ice. Get home and cook them up, yes they taste like fish but what did you expect they are fish. If you don't like the taste of fish go fishing for cows or chickens


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Gut and bleed then fillet. Lay skin side down and bake no spices. Make sure you have a drip pan to catch all the oil that comes out but after about 45 min at 375 all you have left excellent tasting fish.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Bleed and gut immediately. When you get home fillet them and cut the blood line out. Put the fillets in a light brine solution (1.5-2 tbs. coase salt per gallon of water). Let them sit a few hours if you are in a hurry or over night if you are not. Pull them out and lightly pepper them and fry or cook as you want to . We took ours to a Thai restaurant on Ocracoke ( Thai Moon) and she made pad thai and ginger fish with them and they were excellent last time. 
The more conventional recipies are all good ant like shooter said it is going to taste like a fish....


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Thai Moon makes EXCELLENT and authentic Thai food. Great place & great people.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

....What IS the problem here???..heat the FRY-DADDY....ROLL FILETS IN BLUE RIBBON CORN MEAL...DROP IN OIL.....when they FLOAT..u EAT EM....
Same for Popeyes and SPANISH and all the rest of that stuff that comes out of the ocean..
U either LIKE FISH or you don't....


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Catch This said:


> On the beach, while they are still fresh... fillet em, wrap em in aluminum foil, put a pad a butter on em, sprinkle some ground pepper and any other spices you have and close the foil. Throw them on the grill for 7 to 10 minutes, depending upon the size and you have dinner.


Agreed. I've always heard mixed reviews on bluefish, I caught a nice one last year, gutted and bleed him out immediately, grilled 10-15 minutes later and it was very good.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Do what Shooter said and then try this. Filet and skin a variety of fish and cut them in chunks or strips. Then fry them up in whatever breeder you perfer. Put the fish on a platter and serve them to all those people that don't like Bluefish. I have done this many times and they eat the blues along with the other fish and really don't know the difference.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

cut'em into chunks, season and steam... when they get to the point that they flake easily, make fish cakes outta them...


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe its the blue's diet down here that makes 'em milder, but up to about 24", I just keep them on ice (don't bleed them), clean and head them, season with plenty of salt and pepper and olive oil and broil same day. At least in my experience, they're very mild and tasty. Leftovers make good fish cakes. I've surprised a friend from up north who fished with me and ate them; he predicted the blues'd taste like a burning tire so I bet him a fifth of decent bourbon otherwise. He got a good meal with us, I got a nice bottle of turkey to boot.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Doubt my taste are like others here,but I like bluefish MUCH BETTER than Spanish.. !! Spanish are prettier but bluefish tastier.. of course jmho and my taste buds I guess..


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

drumdum said:


> doubt my taste are like others here,but i like bluefish much better than spanish.. !! Spanish are prettier but bluefish tastier.. Of course jmho and my taste buds i guess..


.....amen!!!! 2 TIMES A SUMMER for me....blues all year.....


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Some fish I really like to catch, some I really like to eat....they are not always one in the same.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Carry zip lock bag with you. fillet on beach put fillets in bag on ice. Skip all that gutting and bleeding mess.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Just my opinion.

Bluefish caught in warmer water, like many other warm flesh (spanish, cobia, deer, etc) need to be chilled quickly for eating.

Bleeding if you are going to keep fish whole is definitely recommended. Although from what i have seen vs. some of the pain i go through with cobia, tuna etc is that it is not only bleeding your fish, but generally to not get blood/guts on the finished product, ie cutting around the belly cavity and rib bones as to not get a fillet that has blood all over that has to be aggressively washed out. Blood, oils vs fish flesh, well I'm sure you can imagine that you never really get it all out. Like you know, good ole Al who likes to puncture Tuna gall bladders and ruin meat. It keeps the integrity of the meat to not have blood, on it, and get rinsed 3-4 times.

With bluefish, spanish etc, IMHO, people are kind of full of it. Bluefish is no more "fishy" than spanish, and people "love" spanish. Maybe its bc we see less of them so somehow even with their awesome pin bones its somehow less fishy?

Like shooter said, fish is supposed to taste like fish. Never understood how Americans love both the "mild flaky white meat" of farm raised tilapia, and yet also love the fishy stinky fatback pellet eating farmed atlantic salmon. And how they don't say anything about how fishy it is.....

Another avenue to reduce is to use anything acidic to help remove some of the oils of the fish as either a marinade or just as a squeeze after cooking. Yet another is frying "harder" If you fry fish to a medium well (just cooked) it will taste more like what it is supposed to. If you don't like that, fry it longer, cook it more well, and you will push out more of the oils/moisture that create that taste. 

However, at the end of the day, much like what someone else posted, a booooofish is not a flounder.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now, I don't know all of my wife's cooking secrets but I do know this one trick,,, on bigger blues she will bake them for a few minutes on a high center pan to help drain some of the oil out of them. She then will put it in a regular baking pan with some carrots, onions, taters and finish baking them and the only thing left after is bones and good memories.

Now those who have had the good fortune of eating some of my wife's cooking will let you know I ain't fat for no reason. 

PS: To have NTKG agree with me for anything is scary.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Leave it to the all know Beaver to get everyone straight on how and what they should like......


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thanks Mike, sharing my opinions, and tricks sure was telling people how they should like it. thanks for all your positive and informative posting. maybe you could teach us all about distance casting and drum fishing.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NTKG said:


> thanks Mike, sharing my opinions, and tricks sure was telling people how they should like it. thanks for all your positive and informative posting. maybe you could teach us all about distance casting and drum fishing.


nevermind it just ain't worth it.....sorry you think that was directed at you Neil but oh well....it is what it is...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

So I am a Beaver? Dang been called a lot of things in this life but never a beaver.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Shooter said:


> So I am a Beaver? Dang been called a lot of things in this life but never a beaver.


LMAO......I would never....Well maybe...


----------



## Deereman (Oct 30, 2013)

As with most fish that have a thicker skin and a prominent bloodline ie large catfish/ king macks, blues,sharks fillet and flip over and fillet the skin off then remove all red meat. Most of which will already be gone if filleting is done right. All that should be left is the red streak down the middle. REMOVE!! each fish at this point should yield 4 fillets. My favorite batter is House Autry seafood breader or grill however you prefer. I use this technique with most larger fish and have never been let down. Also by doing this the step of bleeding can be skipped.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

For ones up to 16" or so, I like to grill them whole. Scale, cut 2-3 slits to the bone on each side, season cavity and skin with salt/pepper, LIGHTLY brush the outside with olive oil and toss on the grill, squeeze a lemon over them when done. Grilled corn and roasted potatoes are my sides of choice.

ETA: I grill them directly on the grate over the coals. Wrapping fish in foil to put on the grill doesn't make sense to me, might as well just use the oven.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

What Shooter and DD said saves me some typing. Also, I do believe that DD's better half has a wonderful bluefish crab cake recipe which DD could post up once again  And, some of the biggest flounder I have ever seen caught were caught on bluefish bellies, especially around pier pilings near fish cleaning tables.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the great recipes. I hope to experiment in the kitchen
Or on the campfire. Early saturday morn I landed my biggest blues to date after getting numerous bite offs. I took 2 home: 1 was 17" & the other was 20". Both were fat and stuffed to the gills w/ silversides.
I filleted and made chunks with it & the remaining meat, dipped it into egg, then w/ no breadcrumbs, I fried it in garlic butter
& coconut oil. Oh my gosh this was delicious!


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

BarefootJohnny said:


> whoaaaaa - be careful of cleaning the fish ON the beach !!!
> In some states, like Florida, the law says that the main carcass must remain "in tact"
> to show what species of fish, and size.... as some species have quantity and size limitations.
> Once the head or tail is removed, it is very hard for you to prove you did not catch
> ...


True dat true dat. I forgot about that too. Good call Barefoot.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Catch This said:


> On the beach, while they are still fresh... fillet em, wrap em in aluminum foil, put a pad a butter on em, sprinkle some ground pepper and any other spices you have and close the foil. Throw them on the grill for 7 to 10 minutes, depending upon the size and you have dinner.


i like it this way but i cut there gills out soon as i catch them and throw them in a bucket with water to bleed them out


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

I've only ate bluefish once but it was pretty good. I bled it and put it on ice. Filleted it when I got home and put a little lemon pepper on it and cooked it in some butter in a skillet. Even the girlfriend, who is very picky about fish, liked it.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Spring blues are less fat, so less "oily". Fresh is best, fillet while still alive. Skin 'em. Don't need to remove the blood line unless bigger than Taylor. Smaller is less strong flavored. Baked - use garlic. Fried, 1/2 hour in buttermilk. Honestly, fresh spring snapper blues "buttermilked" and House Autry deep fried and don't even want lemon, much less other common condiments like tartar sauce. Rivals flounder and I think it's more fun to catch on light tackle. Kind of like dusted specks.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

......my absolute FAVORITE WAY is to march my hiney into Sanitary Fish Market in Morehead City and order a combo of BLUES and Popeye mullet...then for DESSERT A LARGE PIECE OF LEMON PIE!!!
.truth is U either LIKE FISH or U can order grouper.....(the most tasteless fish in the ocean)....


----------

